# Slow business?



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I went online yesterday around 1pm in Haverhill MA. I didn't get a ping until 7:30. Stayed online till 12:30 am and only had one more. Today I've been on since since 11 am and nothing so far. The area I'm camped in actually went yellow for 5 min and still nothing. I've gone on the ride app to see how many drivers and I'm the only one in the area. Weird that there is no business on a Friday and Saturday. Could there be a problem with the app? I've restarted the uber app and my phone.


----------



## Jimmy D (Jul 4, 2015)

That is strange. I would suggest that you park near a high speed highway... better still, the intersection of 2 high speed highways. You are picked based on the time to the PAX, not the distance. Then, start recording when and where the high demand areas are designated. There is a social pattern. It's up to you to find it and that takes a bit of work.

It takes time but then you are increasing the probability of a ride. Good luck.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

I've been to Haverhill... It's not a big town dude. Clearly you're the only driver so what makes you think people even know Uber exists there?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Ssgcraig said:


> I went online yesterday around 1pm in Haverhill MA. I didn't get a ping until 7:30. Stayed online till 12:30 am and only had one more. Today I've been on since since 11 am and nothing so far. The area I'm camped in actually went yellow for 5 min and still nothing. I've gone on the ride app to see how many drivers and I'm the only one in the area. Weird that there is no business on a Friday and Saturday. Could there be a problem with the app? I've restarted the uber app and my phone.


^^^
Maybe the people there can't drive or ride on the Sabbath.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for your wisdom kraus, it is indeed inspirational. What makes me think people know uber is in Haverhill is that I get pinged all the time there. I guess it's just a slow Friday and Saturday? Please, something is wrong with this problematic app. I drive from
Worcester to Haverhill and it goes off line at the same place every drive. Two times at the exact same places, the gps is messed up.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> Thanks for your wisdom kraus, it is indeed inspirational. What makes me think people know uber is in Haverhill is that I get pinged all the time there. I guess it's just a slow Friday and Saturday? Please, something is wrong with this problematic app. I drive from
> Worcester to Haverhill and it goes off line at the same place every drive. Two times at the exact same places, the gps is messed up.


I'm serious... If it's that slow then people don't know you are available. Meaning, they don't know Uber is available.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I am busy Monday thru Thursday, it's not that people are unaware that uber is available. Something is wrong with the app if I only get three pings on a Friday between 1pm and 12:30 am and nothing on Saturday from 11am to 7pm. Complete waste of my time


----------



## Sasisusan (Aug 13, 2015)

Jimmy D said:


> That is strange. I would suggest that you park near a high speed highway... better still, the intersection of 2 high speed highways. You are picked based on the time to the PAX, not the distance. Then, start recording when and where the high demand areas are designated. There is a social pattern. It's up to you to find it and that takes a bit of work.
> 
> It takes time but then you are increasing the probability of a ride. Good luck.


I'm in the North suburbs of Chicago and I'm having the same issue. I was wait listed for about a month while Uber did there annual background checks I finally got back online last week and requests have been ridiculously slow, I'm wondering if there's something wrong with the App?


----------

